# Painting/Decorating jobs??



## enliven (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all
I was wondering if anyone knows of how you would go about getting Painting/Decorating work out in Dubai?

Just thinking if any jobs would be out there for my husband?

Thanks - any advice gratefully received!!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

The salary for that type of job in Dubai is extremely low, as is in most westerners wouldn't even open an eye, let alone get out of bed for! This type of role is carried out by folk from the sub continent who are prepared/able to work for far less than those from the west.


----------



## enliven (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you - I thought as much....
Anything else could get involved in - he has had his own business for many years - just all seems to be drying up here...


----------



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

There is a company called jim will fix it that is made up of expats. As far as I know they do all of the usual DIY tasks including decorating. Try googling them.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

to put it into perspective, not only do they earn a fraction of the UK minimum wage, they are housed in labour camps, multiple bodies to a room.
With this type of job, there's also no way (legally or financially) to support / sponsor a family out here.




Just had a look at the unfortunately named "Jim will Fix it" website, and they are advertising a vacancy for a painter...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

vantage said:


> to put it into perspective, not only do they earn a fraction of the UK minimum wage, they are housed in labour camps, multiple bodies to a room.
> With this type of job, there's also no way (legally or financially) to support / sponsor a family out here.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I wondered when I saw that van the other day. Do you think they keep up with UK news?


----------

